# ملف رائع باللغة الفرنسية



## mohazik (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اقدم لكل الإخوان هدا الملف باللغة الفرنسية حتى لا نحصر المعلومات باللغة الإنجليزية فقط حيث يحتوي الموضوع على كل مايخص complexe cp1/k و اعدكم بالمزيد اتمنى أن ينال رضاكم.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

نتمنى من الأخوة ممن طلب ملفات بالفرنسي الاستفادة منه
مع تحياتي​


----------



## mohazik (12 نوفمبر 2011)

وهذا ملف آخر عن cp1k


----------



## tarek495 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم و حبذا لو تكرمنا بمزيد من الملفات باللغة الفرنسية.نحن في الانتظار.
أخوكم طارق من قسنطينة -الجزائر


----------



## mohazik (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي طارق و أعدك بالمزيد في القريب العاجل .


----------



## krazios (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الصحة*

بارك الله فيك اخي 
لا تحرمنا من جديدك اخوك هشام الجزائر


----------



## تمبيزة (23 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gsassi (6 ديسمبر 2011)

merci


----------

